# Penn Slammer reel



## Volman (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone have any experience using a Penn Slammer spinning reel? I'm thinking about getting one and pairing it up with a 8' Penn Spinfisher surf rod. I'm trying to decide if a 460 or 560 will best suit what I need...off the surf with cut/live bait and wading out to sandbars to use artificials, so I'm trying to avoid going too big. Don't really have anybody around here that seems to carry them, so I was just wondering if anyone has one or has any experience with them.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 30, 2009)

have several and like them.  last week my nearly 15 yr old 6500 locked up while fighting a fish.  took it apart that night, figured out the problem in the main gear, put it back together and fished again.  after several fish, it happened again.  I got back and called penn, described the problem to a guy in the repair department, he knew exactly what I was talking about (though I got the feeling it was pretty rare), and volunteered to replace the main gear for free.  I started the conversation by telling him the reel is almost 15 yrs old.  can't hardly beat that.

just remembered that you had asked about a reel we used for surf fishing.  The reel that redfish was caught on was a 440.  Both the 440 and the 550 have done good for us, though we don't use them much for surf fishing.


----------



## Volman (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. My father has a Penn 550ss that he bought back in the mid 80's and used all the time when we lived near Pawley's Island, SC and he still uses for a week a year down in SGI. He just recently had to break it down for a minor repair, the first it has needed. I've been using a Penn Power Graph V 4000 for saltwater, and it has done fine, but it is pretty low on the totem pole. I figure with proper maintenance, a Slammer will last as long as I will. Hard to beat the reliability of the all metal reels and Penn's customer service.


----------



## Limitless (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got two 460s and two 560s that I got from Basspro.  I use them for everything from trout and reds to snapper off shore.  They are rated for mono and braid and handle and cast each well.  Solid, smooth drag and enough line capacity to deal with whatever you hook up.  I landed a 32# cobia on a 460 with 12# mono that hit a pompano jig.  Reel was flawless.


----------



## Volman (Jul 2, 2009)

Limitless said:


> I've got two 460s and two 560s that I got from Basspro.  I use them for everything from trout and reds to snapper off shore.  They are rated for mono and braid and handle and cast each well.  Solid, smooth drag and enough line capacity to deal with whatever you hook up.  I landed a 32# cobia on a 460 with 12# mono that hit a pompano jig.  Reel was flawless.



Thanks for the reply. What is the size difference between the 460 and 560? I can't get my hands on them around here to tell for myself. For what I need, either one should work. I just don't want to jump in on a 560 and then figure out it is a hair bigger than I want when I'm in waist deep water on a sand bar. I'm not really wanting to go bigger than about the size of the old 550ss and 5500ss.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 2, 2009)

Penn got bought out by the Zebco corp. a few years back, I think abound 04-05. If you can get one made prior to that they are very solid reels! I have a couple. The ones made after that are not buit nearly as well.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 6, 2009)

The new slammers are excellent reels. You will like everything about them all the way down to the feel of the handle. They hold an exceptional amount of line for their sizes and they'll cast a mile.

I have the Slammer 460-L liveliner reels and I have had ZERO problems out of them. I have them loaded up with 50 pound Invisibraid... Smooth drag, no corrosion... they're worth the $$$$.

If you need any Penn Reel info, please let me know. I will be glad to help you with sizing and rod matches to be as versatile as possible over a variety of species with the same rods and reels. Their line capacity makes this possible.

Hope this helps... Good Fishing!


----------



## d-a (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> The new slammers are excellent reels. You will like everything about them all the way down to the feel of the handle. They hold and exceptional amount of line for their sizes and they'll cast a mile.
> 
> I have the Slammer 460-L liveliner reels and I have had ZERO problems out of them. I have them loaded up with 50 pound Invisibraid... Smooth drag, no corrosion... they're worth the $$$$.
> 
> ...




Well said, you must be sponsered by penn. The slammers i had all had corrosion problems and jerky drags. I wouldnt recommed any of the new  china made penns to anyone.  I did see where there trying to compete with the high end Shimano's and diawia's though.  I just dont think a 6-700 dollar penn spinning reel will make it in the market considering the already proven competition.

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 7, 2009)

D-A

Yes, I am sponsored by Penn.... But, I have some Penn reels that are 20 years old as well. And yes, I do realize those were USA built reels. I chose the brand as a sponsor for a reason. The new Slammer reels are just fine.

About the China reels, it's all just about straight, now. There were a few start up issues as with any switch overseas. The Problems were mainly with anodizing, but only few drag issues. These guys are now working very hard to be sure this new product is under a tighter quality control. I have been fishing ALL the new china product for quite a while and many aren't on the market yet... I have at least 2 of everything they are building in China and for a transition of this magnitude, the problems are minimal on the large scale. 

There will be a spinning reel named "Conquer" by Penn that is the quality of any of the others leading the industry... There is the all new Penn Torque International Spinning Reel, also. Penn will prove it's worth with this series along with the newer Slammers and the regular old SS reels. It's all coming together, now and those who decide to purchase the higher end product will get exactly that.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 7, 2009)

50lb Bull Reds, 150lb Sting Rays, Black Tip Sharks over 100lbs, Grouper Snapper...and everything in between...I have had no problems with the performance or finish durability of the China produced reels.  The drag is smooth..and gets a workout with some of the fish I catch.  I am sold on the Penn Products..and no..I am not sponsored by PENN...I buy my equipment so I am picky about what goes on my boat.


----------



## Volman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Capt. Lott and everyone else who has responded. I'm pretty well set on getting a Slammer 560. I think the size/weight difference from that and the 460 are minimal and the trade-off in line capacity and increase in line retrieve are worth it. Other than using it standing on the beach or out on a sand bar, I'm planning on getting into kayak fishing (mainly in Apalachicola Bay) also and think it would be a good size for that. I just don't want to go so big that it becomes a pain at times when I need some versatility.

As for the rod, I'm looking at the 8' Penn Spinfisher Surf Rods. I need a good two piece rod that won't break the bank, and I can always upgrade that later. I'll be targeting reds, trout, flounder, bluefish, etc...but want it to be able to handle the occasional shark or sting ray.

I also agree on the China issue. If Penn has just switched over operations, then I would be digging for a USA model. But what I have managed to get a hold of out of the China factory recently has been quality gear. Their customer service is still excellent, so if by some chance I had any issues...it would get resolved. So that isn't a concern for me.


----------



## d-a (Jul 7, 2009)

Volman said:


> Their customer service is still excellent, so if by some chance I had any issues...it would get resolved. So that isn't a concern for me.



Until its the fish of a lifetime that got away because of jerky drag or a broken gear. There customer service wont resolve that.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jul 8, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> 50lb Bull Reds, 150lb Sting Rays, Black Tip Sharks over 100lbs, Grouper Snapper...and everything in between...I have had no problems with the performance or finish durability of the China produced reels.  The drag is smooth..and gets a workout with some of the fish I catch.  I am sold on the Penn Products..and no..I am not sponsored by PENN...I buy my equipment so I am picky about what goes on my boat.




And you may not, but the fish I target tear up mediocre equipment. I have 4 penn spinners that are resorted to inshore duties. All have corrosion problems and horrible drags. 

d-a


----------



## basscatcher (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the 360 for flats fishing and love it! By far the most dependable reel I own, also Penn is good about repairs and help in my experience...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 8, 2009)

DITTO BASSCATCHER on the customer service..


----------



## Volman (Jul 8, 2009)

d-a said:


> And you may not, but the fish I target tear up mediocre equipment. I have 4 penn spinners that are resorted to inshore duties. All have corrosion problems and horrible drags.
> 
> d-a



Ok, I think we get your point. Penn isn't good enough for a fisherman of your stature, you reel in whales, etc...


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 8, 2009)

d-a said:


> And you may not, but the fish I target tear up mediocre equipment. I have 4 penn spinners that are resorted to inshore duties. All have corrosion problems and horrible drags.
> 
> d-a


Hmmm..it must be that rare line stripping 1800lb hybrid tuna blue runner Pogey you are targeting..lol...in that case if I were you I  would pull out my trusty Zebco 733..lol.


----------



## dakota45 (Jul 9, 2009)

*penn spinner*

very nice reel ,a little too nice to surf fish with.i have several if them i use for jigging red snapper, grouper and cobia fishing.i wouldn't use mine in the sand,its too roughb on them.get you something cheap for surf fishing,you won't need that kind of pulling power for whiting or pompano or cats.


----------

